# My bud have aphids!!! trash the buds???



## NoobgrowerLbc (Oct 26, 2011)

one of of plant has a heavy aphid infection, some of the buds turned dark brown and some has like white stuff on it. its not mold cuz i gave it a 10 day dry. are the buds still smokeable? will they still have flavor? i was thinking of hashing it but I dont wanna smoke the aphids that are heavily on the stems. i dont wanna make butter because the aphids will blend in wit canabutter if made from that weed. what should i do


----------



## mak (Oct 26, 2011)

maybe water cure or search for the jorge cervantes cleaning video on youtube?


----------



## NoobgrowerLbc (Oct 26, 2011)

they are already dried and somewhat curing isnt it too late to water cure?


----------



## ghantron (Oct 27, 2011)

magnifying glass and tweezers


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 27, 2011)

just cut the shit off, deal with it.


----------



## TsmokeTrain (Jan 10, 2013)

For anyone who has this problem in 2013 and beyond: take a dried branch, cut it in half and make it a little broom, swipe that shit off and sell it.
Im not some fucking crematorium so i aint smoking that shit, but i did make like 500 bucks off that shit probably more.
Once you sell 1.5-2 grams a bag aint nobody gonna complain, neither do i since i was gonna throw it out anyway.
PEACE


----------



## Mattemil (Jan 10, 2013)

Your a fucker ^^^


----------



## vein5 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah I would make hash not sell it lol. Your name and product says alot, not worth the risk of your reputation


----------



## JoeyV (Jan 10, 2013)

TsmokeTrain said:


> For anyone who has this problem in 2013 and beyond: take a dried branch, cut it in half and make it a little broom, swipe that shit off and sell it.
> Im not some fucking crematorium so i aint smoking that shit, but i did make like 500 bucks off that shit probably more.
> Once you sell 1.5-2 grams a bag aint nobody gonna complain, neither do i since i was gonna throw it out anyway.
> PEACE


this is one of the best reasons to grow your own and avoid buying street weed altogether...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2013)

TsmokeTrain said:


> For anyone who has this problem in 2013 and beyond: take a dried branch, cut it in half and make it a little broom, swipe that shit off and sell it.
> Im not some fucking crematorium so i aint smoking that shit, but i did make like 500 bucks off that shit probably more.
> Once you sell 1.5-2 grams a bag aint nobody gonna complain, neither do i since i was gonna throw it out anyway.
> PEACE


_*BOO THIS MAN!*_

a


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 10, 2013)

TsmokeTrain said:


> For anyone who has this problem in 2013 and beyond: take a dried branch, cut it in half and make it a little broom, swipe that shit off and sell it.
> Im not some fucking crematorium so i aint smoking that shit, but i did make like 500 bucks off that shit probably more.
> Once you sell 1.5-2 grams a bag aint nobody gonna complain, neither do i since i was gonna throw it out anyway.
> PEACE


Haha, I guess i'm the only one on your side dude. Gotta make that $$


----------



## JoeyV (Jan 11, 2013)

@TsmokeTrain and Xrangex

I don't know if smoking aphids (dead or alive) is a health risk or not. However, it says a lot about your character when you won't smoke what you sell. 

If you're snake enough to put profit over pride, you're likely going to get back that bad karma in droves. A pissed off customer is very bad news. All it takes is one anonymous phone call to the local p.d., and your $500 profit will seem like pennies on the dollar compared to the thousands in legal fees you'll be shelling out. And that doesn't even take into account the jail time you may end up doing, or the harm it may do to the people who care about you (assuming anyone cares about you.)

Sure, you could sell your bad bud to some stranger you'll never see again...but even then you're sinking pretty low on the ethics scale and again, it's very bad karma. Even worse if it's a regular customer.

Do what you will with your tainted weed. Nobody can stop you. But even if you never see the inside of jail cell, word of mouth travels fast. If your customers don't trust your product they'll go somewhere else. And there are always other dealers out there.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jan 11, 2013)

Mattemil said:


> You*'re* a fucker ^^^


Fixed "your" insult.


----------



## kgp (Jan 11, 2013)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> Fixed "your" insult.


You must stay busy correcting grammar in a chat room full of pot heads. LOL


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 11, 2013)

JoeyV said:


> @TsmokeTrain and Xrangex
> 
> I don't know if smoking aphids (dead or alive) is a health risk or not. However, it says a lot about your character when you won't smoke what you sell.
> 
> ...


Lol, I'd smoke that bud in a heart beat. And it might hurt your pride but fuck the world lighten up man


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 12, 2013)

Personally, if I won't smoke it... then I won't pass it off on someone else.

Magnifying glass and tweezers are looking better every minute.


----------



## jazlm (Jan 12, 2013)

This is prime example of why I have my own garden. I know everything about my the medicine that I consume (and consume, and consume, and consume...and consume)^2.


----------



## Lilstoneddude17 (Jan 12, 2013)

People like the guy who posted this deserve to be ass raped witch cactus


----------



## JoeyV (Jan 12, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> Lol, I'd smoke that bud in a heart beat. And it might hurt your pride but fuck the world lighten up man


what YOU do doesn't affect MY pride. i wouldn't smoke that shit or pass it off to anyone. it' s just wrong. lighten up you say? fuck the world? right. with that kind of attitude don't be surprised if the world fucks you...though it seems it already has.


----------



## Mr Roboto (Jan 14, 2013)

If you sold me that shit I would play it off and call you for another sack and gun whip the fuck out of you!


TsmokeTrain said:


> For anyone who has this problem in 2013 and beyond: take a dried branch, cut it in half and make it a little broom, swipe that shit off and sell it.
> Im not some fucking crematorium so i aint smoking that shit, but i did make like 500 bucks off that shit probably more.
> Once you sell 1.5-2 grams a bag aint nobody gonna complain, neither do i since i was gonna throw it out anyway.
> PEACE


----------



## JoeyV (Jan 15, 2013)

Mr Roboto said:


> If you sold me that shit I would play it off and call you for another sack and gun whip the fuck out of you!


what ever happen to the days when we only had to worry about criminals who had guns? these days, "law abiding" citizens scare the hell out of me!


----------



## iiKode (Jan 18, 2013)

yeah i'm pretty sure id be at your'e house beating your ass if i bought weed with bugs on it. Hey maybe my 3 brothers would join in?


----------



## Kushie916 (Feb 19, 2014)

TsmokeTrain said:


> For anyone who has this problem in 2013 and beyond: take a dried branch, cut it in half and make it a little broom, swipe that shit off and sell it.
> Im not some fucking crematorium so i aint smoking that shit, but i did make like 500 bucks off that shit probably more.
> Once you sell 1.5-2 grams a bag aint nobody gonna complain, neither do i since i was gonna throw it out anyway.
> PEACE


This the best answer I seen on forum so far^^^make me laugh every time I read it thread starter ask for solution and this guy found it lol...


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 19, 2014)

wow sell it. guessing the fact that you said 1.5-2 g's means you are selling grams????

im outta here


----------

